

Show HN: Beluga - A nice way to make lists and share tasks on your iPhone - davegaeddert
http://beluga.link/1AtngLm

======
saamm
May I ask why groups are limited to seven people?

~~~
davegaeddert
Thanks for asking, we feel like Beluga is most effective for groups of that
size or smaller. Can I ask what size of group you'd like to use with Beluga?
And what that group would be for (development team at work, dishing out chores
to your 10 kids, etc.)?

~~~
saamm
That makes sense. I was asking mostly out of curiosity; I can't use Beluga
because I don't have any iOS devices.

Were I to use it, I think it would play a role similar to Trello, which I'm
using to manage a small project with a 5 person team.

Unrelated: I thought it was funny/cute that the items on the lists in the
screenshot are whale-related.

Best of luck!

------
stax012
I love your beluga-head icon.

~~~
davegaeddert
Thanks! @NathanBartel had fun with that one.

